# Thilo Sarrazin - Hat er recht oder nicht?!



## Terence Skill (1. September 2010)

Jeder der die Nachrichten verfolgt wird die riesen Debatte um den SPD Politiker und (noch) Bundesbank-Vorstandsmitglied Thilo Sarrazin mitbekommen haben.
Seine Äusserungen über die gescheiterte Integration von Muslimen, Arabern etc. sind in der Öffentlichkeit stark umstritten. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Ist seine Kritik berechtigt oder nicht? 
In der Öffentlichkeit (Medien etc.) wird er durchweg eigentlich nur Kritisiert und als Rassist usw. abgestempelt. Ist das richtig oder hat der Mann einfach nur eine riesige Portion Courage um das Auszusprechen was viele denken?


Sicherlich denkt er nicht zuletzt an etwas Werbung für sein veröffentlichtes Buch etc aber Ich bin der Ansicht das er Grundsätzlich mit seinen Äusserungen vollkommen Recht hat. Einige Formulierungen mögen im Detail vielleicht etwas zu harsch sein, aber Recht hat er damit. Auch geben die Zahlen und Statistiken Recht. Die Einwanderungspolitik ist bei der muslimischen Bevölkerung zum größten Teil einfach gnadenlos gescheitert. Das es auch anders gehen kann beweißen die asiatischen Zuwanderer. Dort funktioniert die Integration deutlich besser. Es ist traurig das die Masse der Medien sofort einheitlich in ein Horn bläst und ihn als Rassist etc versucht in der Bevölkerung schlecht zu machen. Man widerlegt ihn nicht mit Fakten, weil es scheinbar einfach nicht möglich ist. 

Aus der Bevölkerung erhält er weitestgehend Zuspruch und auch das wird in den Medien zumeist verschwiegen. In etlichen Umfragen hat sich gezeigt das er mit seiner Meinung nicht alleine darsteht. 
Nun seit ihr gefragt, hat Sarrazin Recht oder nicht?

Noch ein paar Links zum Thema:

Analyse: Sarrazins Thesen und die Fakten - Service - sueddeutsche.de
Thilo Sarrazin: Außerhalb des Korridors - Der Kommentar - Politik - FAZ.NET
Thilo Sarrazin - Zwischenruf: Warum fallen alle über Sarrazin her? - Politik - Bild.de
Pressestimmen: Sarrazin und der deutsche "Kurzschluss" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Papzt (1. September 2010)

[x] Ja, es ist traurig aber Wahr

Nur will es ja keiner einsehen. Er drückt sich manchmal etwas schlecht aus, denke ich.
Aber es war klar, dass er mit seiner Meinung negativ auffällt, da die meisten ja nur Gutmenschen sind und nichts derartiges sagen wollen und/oder sich nicht trauen...
Ende meiner Meinung


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

[x] Ja

Ich habe mich gerade eben ausfühlich belesen, was diesen Herren ageht (sonst meide ich die Maistream-Medien) und ich finde klasse, das ein etablieter ENDLICH mal den Mund aufmacht und die Wahrheit kund tut. Hätte wir mehr von seinem Schlag, wären wir schon Kilometer weiter!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2010)

Ich weiß weder was das für ein Kerl ist, noch was er gesagt hat  

Politik ist nicht mein Ding


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

Er hat RECHT, meine Frau ist gerade im Studium zur Grundschulpädagogin und sieht jeden Tag was bei uns so abgeht...vor allem wenn man aus Berlin kommt!


----------



## Sash (1. September 2010)

erzähl mal was da so abgeht..


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. September 2010)

[x] Sarrazin trollt mal wieder.

Verallgemeinerung einer ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppe und als Ursache für schlechte/keine Integrierung die Religion nehmen.
Da kann er in noch so vielen Punkten nicht unrecht haben, ernst zu nehmen ist er für mich nicht.
Die mehrheit an Türken/Arabern die in meiner Umgebung wohnen haben nen Job, 1-2 Kinder und können akzeptabel deutsch


----------



## Pagz (1. September 2010)

Völliger blödsinn, was in seinem Buch steht
Jede "Rassengruppe" teilt ein bestimmtest Gen^^ Ich glaub es hakt.
Seine ganzen Thesen kan ich mit meinem Gymnasium Naturwissenschaftwissen() wiederlegen.
Von nem echten Naturwissenschaftler will ich hier gar nicht reden.
Und wenn er wircklich zu seinen Thesen stehen würde, würde er etwas dagegen tun, aber nein er hat noch keinen Cent in irgentetwas gesteckt


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

[x] Totaler Schwachsinn.

Ich kann nicht fassen, dass sogar hier im Forum soviele positiv gestimmt haben.
Er wird zurecht als Rassist "abgestempelt", weil es seine Äußerungen schlichtweg rassistisch sind!

_"Für ihn ist  die Unterschicht nicht sozial benachteiligt, sondern genetisch bedingt  dümmer als die Oberschicht. Es handle sich um eine "negative Auslese".         _Quelle: Thilo Sarrazin, der Eugeniker: Die Gene sind schuld - taz.de

Auch schöner Artikel:
Sarrazin hat Rechts [Update] | Spreeblick


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. September 2010)

Ja, er hat weitgehend recht. Die Zahlen die er nennt, decken sich mit offiziellen Quellen,  die Tendenzen die er folgert können allerdings 
auch anders verlaufen; z.B. durch abnehmende Geburtenraten und bessere Bildungsabschlüsse unter den Muslimen in den nächsten Jahrzehnten.

Von seinen "Genetischen Thesen" sollte er deutlich Abstand nehmen, da seriöse wissenschaftliche Quellen diese überhaupt nicht belegen.  
Gerade diese blödsinnigen "Genetischen Thesen" stellen ein Eigentor in seiner Argumentation dar und ermöglichen es, 
Sarrazin leicht in die rechte Ecke zu stellen und für indiskutabel zu erklären.

Damit hat Sarrazin seine eigene, berechtigte und fundierte Zustandskritik torpediert und ermöglicht es unserern feigen Politikern 
und Meinungsmachern sich mal wieder reflexartig davonzustehlen um sich bloß nicht die Finger zu verbrennen.

Wir brauchen eine sachliche Diskussion über dieses Thema, aber bitte ohne Rassenideologie und ohne das jemand wie Sarrazin, 
der vorhandene Missstände beim Namen nennt, sofort als Rechter diffamiert wird und damit auch das Thema indiskutabel gemacht wird.
Denn dann kann sich die seriöse Politik wieder davor drücken, wachsende heikle Probleme endlich anzupacken.

Greetz


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Wo soll Sarrazin den Recht haben?


----------



## rabe08 (1. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Völliger blödsinn, was in seinem Buch steht
> Jede "Rassengruppe" teilt ein bestimmtest Gen^^ Ich glaub es hakt.
> Seine ganzen Thesen kan ich mit meinem Gymnasium Naturwissenschaftwissen() wiederlegen.
> Von nem echten Naturwissenschaftler will ich hier gar nicht reden.
> Und wenn er wircklich zu seinen Thesen stehen würde, würde er etwas dagegen tun, aber nein er hat noch keinen Cent in irgentetwas gesteckt



Sorry, aber die israelischen Juden haben damit überhaupt kein Problem... Jdische Allgemeine / KULTUR / Genetik - Kinder Abrahams. Viele Juden sind auch stolz darauf, da es ihren Glauben bestätigt. Außerdem zeigt es auf, dass das Judentum eine sehr geschlossene Religion ist, anders als die anderen großen monotheistischen Religionen spielt die Missio im Judentum überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

Ja, es ist traurig aber Wahr 

und noch trauriger ist es, dass man so ein drama drum macht, wie verkorkst ist unser staat eigentlich? KOmmt mir so vor als würde die SED hier regieren....


----------



## Shi (1. September 2010)

Was seit ihr eigentlich für welche? Sarrazin ist ein totaler Idiot, der sich mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Behauptungen profilieren will. Er dreht die Fakten wie er will, ich würde ihn am liebsten einsperren für immer oder mehr...
PS: Ich glaube CPU-GPU sollte mal zum Spezialisten gehen, wegen seiner SED-Paranoia


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

ne glaube nicht dass er das sollte...
du denkst Sarrazin ist ein totaler Idiot? ICh denke die komplette Linke sind totale Idioten.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> erzähl mal was da so abgeht..



Lieber nicht...jedenfalls ist es schon echt krass was da so teilweise abgeht.


----------



## theLamer (1. September 2010)

Süddeutsche Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Das liegt daran, dass die Akademikerinnen zu wenige und die Sozialhilfeempfängerinnen zu viele Kinder kriegen. Schuld daran sind vor allem die Migranten, die sich nicht integrieren wollen und von deutscher Stütze in ihrer Parallelgesellschaft leben, in der neben den Kindern auch der Fundamentalismus und die Gewalt gedeihen. [...]



/sign zu 100%

Leider ist es so!


----------



## Roadstar (1. September 2010)

Ich glaube, seine Äusserung mit den Genen ist ein wenig anders gemeint, zumindest was viele Muslime angeht. Da wird oft zwischen Verwandten geheiratet und ich muss jetzt hier nicht erklären, was das nach sich bringt. Es ist nicht umsonst untersagt, dass  man Cousin oder Cousine bis mindestens dritten Grades zu heiraten(wenigstens in den christlichen Ländern). Viele Kinder in solchen Ehen kommen geistig oder körperlich behindert auf die Welt,im besten Fall mit einer begrenzten Intelligenz,da beide Elternteile aus demselben Genpool stammen.
 Allerding Spitzenreiter bei den Geburtsraten in Europa sind die Roma/Sinthi aus Osteuropa.Da ist es oft so,dass eine Frau zwischen 6 und 12 Kinder auf die Welt bringt, und manche haben so wievel Abtreibungen wie Geburten hinter sich. 
Ich habe auch einige Links ausgesucht. Da geht es darum,was in Belgien und Niederlande abgeht, und was uns bald hier auch erwartet. So schlimm es auch sich anhört, leider  ist Sarazzin nicht ganz im Unrecht.

Zölibat & Mehr: Brüssel: Symbol des europäischen Niedergangs
Polizei gibt Video von Misshandlung in Bahnhof frei|MarocZone News
Es geht auch anders….  SOS – ÖSTERREICH 
BBC NEWS | UK | UK Politics | No 10 steps back from cousins row
Es gibt viele mehr. 


Ausserdem sollte man sich auch die Bedeutung des Wortes "_*Giaour*_, _*Gawur*_ or _*Ghiaour*_ written _*gâvur*_ in modern Turkish" oder Kafir byw Kufra auf Arabisch  ansehen und dann weiss man, wie tolerant die selber gegenüber anderen Religionen, egal welcher Art,sind.

Sorry,wenn alles ein wenig zu lang wurde.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*[x] ... erzählt vollkommenen Blödsinn*

Es gibt leider kein Auswahlfeld für "teilweise zu bejahen", daher muss ich die letzte Option wählen. Grundsätzlich sollte man unterscheiden, die sicherlich vorherrschenden Probleme rund um Integration, Geburtenrate und Sozialleistungen einerseits - dem gegenüber der (mehr oder weniger) unterschwelligen Antisemitismus seitens des Herrn Sarrazin.

Wenn man sich die Argumentationskette des netten Herrn anschaut, alleine schon das Gestammel bei Beckmann am Montagabend, darf durchaus die Frage erlaubt sein wie glaubwürdig diese - laut eigener Aussage - zurechtgelegten Zahlen und Statistiken (Stichwort: "Annahmen") unterm Strich sind; Statistiker haben ihn ja bereits mehrfach dahingehend korrigiert, erkenntnisresistent isser allerdings auch ... 

Die leidige Debatte um den "Genpool", um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren, ist meines Erachtens keiner Würdigung und näheren Betrachtung wert; pure Polemik und Phrasendrescherei. Ich möchte keinesfalls beleidigend oder ausfallend werden, folgte man dieser "konsequenten" Logik, hätte Herr Sarrazin (schaut man sich den Mann genau an) nicht in der Zeit nach '33 auftreten dürfen ... er wäre das Opfer seiner eigenen Vorurteile geworden!

Soziale Probleme mit Genetik und verquerten Weltanschauungen zu kombinieren, halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig und gefährlich obendrein, zumindest nach der getroffenen Wortwahl. Probleme ansprechen, benennen und darüber sachlich diskutieren ist völlig in Ordnung - und muss erlaubt sein - aber der Tonfall macht die Musik, das hat auch nichts mit "klarer" Wortwahl zu tun. Einfach nur dumm.

Ein sehr passendes *Zitat von Gerhard Bronner* dazu - fast wie auf den Leib von Sarrazin geschrieben: *"Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Nationalsozialismus. Man kann intelligent und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht anständig. Man kann anständig und Nazi sein. Dann ist man nicht intelligent. Und man kann anständig und intelligent sein. Dann ist man kein Nazi." *

Und die Aussage, Juden hätte kein Problem mit den aufgeworfenen Thesen ist schlichtweg falsch - bezüglich des von rabe08 verlinkten Beitrags* "Kinder Abrahams"* ist zu sagen, dass ein sehr heftiger Streit zu genau diesem Punkt entbrannte; allerdings ging es um die historisch-wissenschaftliche Betrachtungsweise zum Jüdischen Volk, und nicht etwa um latent antisemitische Sticheleien ...

Aber ein Mensch, der an Hand von Tabellen und Zahlenspielen versucht, den Tagessatz eines ALG-II-Empfängers festzulegen und dabei so wunderbar überzeugend attestiert, es reichte zum Leben und für eine ausgewogene Ernährung ... ist mir sowieso nicht geheuer.

Mein Eindruck, vor allem der persönliche Auftritt bei Beckmann, war leider: der Mann will einfach nur sein Buch pushen ... Geld ist hier die einzige Antriebsfeder.


----------



## JePe (1. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> erzähl mal was da so abgeht..



Ich springe mal in die Bresche.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... dass in Problemvierteilen naturgemäß mehr Probleme im sozialen und Bildungsbereich auftreten, ist kein Geheimnis - allerdings geht das wiederum an der Debatte ein Stück weit vorbei.

Ich wäre konsequenterweise für eine strengere Ein- und Zuwanderungspolitik gewesen, aber das hat die Politik in den letzten Jahren (leider) verpennt ... konstruktive Beiträge wären jetzt sinnvoller, als derartige "Beiträge".


----------



## JePe (1. September 2010)

Hast Du Dir die Interviews mal angehoert? Ein offenkundiger Deutschenhass und eine offen formulierte Erwartungshaltung, der deutsche Sozialstaat moege den Lebensunterhalt finanzieren und sich ansonsten bitte fernhalten, sind in dieser ausgepraegten Weise eine neue Qualitaet und sicher kein geographisch bedingter Effekt oder gar eine Naturkatastrophe. Jemanden zu integrieren, der auf fast alles antwortet _"Ja, aber im Koran steht ..."_ ist eine Aufgabe, die eine ausgesperrte Gesellschaft kaum und der staatliche Verwaltungsapparat noch weniger loesen kann.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir sogar zu - ungeschminkte Problembeschreibung, Analyse des Problems, Entwicklung von Loesungen. Warum tut das keiner? Warum wird lieber auf den eingedroschen, der die Probleme beschreibt? Substrahier den Gen-Quatsch, dann bleibt eine erkleckliche Menge unbequemer Wahrheiten uebrig.

Miami-Rolf, Neukoelln-Thilo. Aehnlichkeiten sind natuerlich rein zufaellig und keinesfalls gewollt.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... aber dieselben Probleme gibt es auch mit Deutschen seit Jahren - streng genommen dürften wir uns nicht mal beschweren, schließlich sind es hausgemachte Probleme ... wenn die Vereinigten Staaten oder Kanada verschärfte Zuwanderungsbestimmungen erlassen (natürlich auch andere Länder), interessiert das weitgehend niemanden - überlegt Deutschland auch nur ansatzweise, schärfere Bestimmungen zu erlassen oder die bestehenden konsequenter umzusetzen, ist das Geschrei groß ...

Ich verstehe bei der ganzen Diskusstion einfach die Frage der Gene und diesbezügliche Vergleiche nicht - zumal er keinerlei Lösungsansätze bietet; man kann überall schwerwiegende Einzelfälle oder Problembezirke als Basis für Theorien und Überlegungen heranziehen ... das wäre jedoch genauso, als würde ich Sackhüpfen in einem Minenfeld versuchen: irgendwas triffst Du dann immer


----------



## Terence Skill (1. September 2010)

Schön das sich so viele an diesem Thema beteiligen... Die bisherigen Umfrageergebnisse spiegeln auch das Ergebniss der meisten anderen Umfragen zu dem Thema wieder. 
Ich seh das so ähnlich wie JePe. Ich vertrete nicht alle Aussagen des Herrn Sarrazin, aber das Deutschlands Einwanderungsgesetz überarbeitet gehört und die bisherige Integrationsarbeit in einigen Bevölkerungsgruppen gescheitert ist, ist nunmal die Wahrheit.
Es ist sehr traurig das wir in einer Zeit leben in der man solche Themen nicht ansprechen darf ohne sich den Zorn der Mainstreams zuzuziehen. Das man im selben Zug öffentlich vollkommen demontiert wird und als Rassist etc abgestempelt wird, ist ebenso traurig. Natürlich hat seine Formulierung der Probleme und seine Ansicht zu der Sache Gene etc seinen Teil beigetragen, aber im Endeffekt kommt jeder in diese rassistische Ecke der etwas gegen die aktuelle Politik in diesem Thema sagt.
Es wird Zeit das man dem Problem ins Auge sieht und nicht versucht dieses totzuschweigen. 
Für die Courage in seiner Situation, in seinem Posten dieses Problem öffentlich zur Debatte zu bringen, verdient er Respekt. 
Er war sich der tragweite seiner Äusserungen sicherlich sehr gut bewusst. Ich hoffe das er sich nicht unterkriegen lässt und auch nicht von seinen Ämtern abtritt...

Der CDU Politiker Dr. Norbert Lammert sagte 

"Auch wenn die Tonlage seiner Argumentation ärgerlich und die Neigung zur Verallgemeinerung irritierend ist, ersetzt eine wohlfeile Empörung nicht die ehrliche Auseinandersetzung mit offensichtlichen Fehlentwicklungen bei Migration und Intergration, die viel zu lange verdrängt worden sind"

Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*@Terence Skill*
... mit dem Unterschied, er beklagt sich ja nicht hinsichtlich der Einwanderungspolitik, sondern schlägt pauschal in die einfachste Kerbe, der zudem noch die größten Deppen der Nation folgen - die Flachpfeifen der NPD & Co.

Und Antisemitismus schwingt durchaus im Raum. Was wäre, wenn umgekehrt jemand Äußerungen bezüglich des Aussehens von Hernn Sarrazin anstellen und dies in Beziehung zum Dritten Reich setzen würde ... eben alles eine Frage des guten Tons, und diesbezüglich hat er sich eindeutig vergriffen.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Zahlenreihen, die auf seinen - ihm eigenen - Annahmen beruhen ...

Also, wenn ich mir so einige deutsch-stämmigen Kunden so anschaue, die laufen auch nur geradeaus, weil einer Helium in deren Hintern gepustet hat ...



Emerson hat mal geschrieben "Es ist das Schicksal des Genies, unverstanden zu bleiben. Aber nicht jeder Unverstandene ist ein Genie."

Das trifft von Sarrazin eindeutig zu ... aber lustig ist's auf jeden Fall ...


----------



## Terence Skill (1. September 2010)

Ich stimme wie gesagt nicht allem zu, was er vertritt. Das Grundlegende Probleme bei der Integrations und Einwanderungspolitik bestehen, sehe ich allerdings genauso. Und ich glaube auch nicht das seine Zahlen nur von ihm stammen. Es gibt etliche offiziele Quellen die sagen das sich seine Zahlen mit den offiziellen Statistiken decken.
Diese Zahlen hier bestätigen es und das sind offizielle Zahlen vom zuständigen Bundesamt...

https://milo.bamf.de/llde/livelink....c=ll&objId=13318648&objAction=browse&attlogin


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

Meine fresse ist hier wieder was los...schon aufgrund dieser Umfrage...und vieler anderen Umfragen gehören Gesetze geändert...wo bleibt hier das Volk entscheidet???
Man man meine Frau muss sich jeden Tag mit sonem schrott hier in Berlin befassen...MIT DER UNGESCHMINKTEN WAHRHEIT...AUS NÄCHSTER NÄHE!!!
Was meint ihr was hier los ist verdammt, und da kommt jemand der endlich mal den Mumm hat das auszusprechen was schon lange gesagt gehört...und hier wird son Aufriss gemacht.

Ich teile auch nicht jede Meinung des Herrn Kollegen, aber im Grunde hat er Recht mitdem was er sagt...und ich hoffe das nun endlich was passiert.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. September 2010)

> Text gelöscht



Was noch trauriger ist das du als (ich denke mal deutscher) nicht deine Eigene Sprache kannst...schreiben meine ich...überfliege mal deinen Text...könnte auch von einem Ausländer sein.

Du bist schon bissl zu hart auch wenn du nicht ganz unrecht hast...wie gesagt Argumente habe ich genug, aber guck mal zuerst auf dich...bevor du alle über einem Kamm scherst!


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... tja, da würde ich allerdings auch entgegenhalten wollen: es gibt Bundesländer, die haben zwar auch soziale Probleme - diese jedoch deutlich besser im Griff ...

Wenn man in einem sozialen Berufsfeld tätig ist, sollte man jedoch der gegebenen Klientel nicht abwertend oder mit Vorbehalten gegenüber auftreten - das wäre ja wie bei der lieben Bundeswehr: freiwillig für den Auslandseinsatz gemeldet, Gefahrenzulage erhalten und beim ersten Schuss fängt das große Jammern an.

Sofern die Politik endlich ihrer Verantwortung gerecht würde, u. a. auch die landeseigenen Interessen stärker betonen (auch in puncto Ein-/Zuwanderung), die Wahlbeteiligung entsprechen hoch ausfiele und die benannten Personengruppen sich aktiv um Integration bemühten, hätten wir diese Diskussion einfach nicht ... oder vielmehr nicht immer wieder!

Man könnte fast meinen, Sarazzin hätte das als ERSTER angesprochen - ähnliche Debatten gab es bereits in den 90er-Jahren.

Fürs nächste Mal wäre es jedoch vorteilhafter, eine glaubwürdige und authentische Person äußerte sich - Sarazzin ist doch wirklich allles andere als das ...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

AryJee schrieb:


> *Natürlich* sind *nicht alle* so! *ABER DIE* *MEISTEN* *und das ist* Traurig aber *wahr*!



Dieser Satz strotzt nur so von einer Meinung gebaut aus Vorurteilen.. 

Du kennst natürlich alle in Deutschland lebenden Moslems höchstpersönlich.


----------



## Terence Skill (1. September 2010)

@serafen
Ich gebe dir teilweise recht, es ist nun allerdings mal an der Zeit zu handeln und nicht nur zu reden um im Endeffekt nichts zu unternehmen.
Eine einsturzgefährdete Brücke wird auch sofort gesperrt und saniert, bevor sie zusammenbricht. Deutschland geht es ähnlich, jeder sieht wo es bröckelt, aber keiner will etwas dagegen machen.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

... sicher, aber ich sehe von ihm kein Ansatz zum Handeln - bekannt ist das schon sehr lange; gerade in seiner Position (> Bundesbank) könnte er deutlich mehr Einfluss nehmen, auch als SPD-(Noch)Mitglied ...

Wer jetzt erst wach geworden ist, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen ...


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

Die SPD wird ihn nicht rauschmeißen! Dann hat sie ja Konkurrenz zu befürchten, weil er doch tatsächlich seine eigene Partei gründen würde, die wie die Ergebnisse hier ja schon zeigen, durchaus sehr viel Zulauf haben wird. Zudem will er ja das Pasrteibuch der SPD mit ins Grab nehmen


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*ggg* Ach, das wird sowieso wieder ein Ausschlussverfahren mit am Ende unrühmlichem Ausgang; die SPD soll lieber die Finger davon lassen.

Schließlich scheiterte selbst das NPD-Verbotsverfahren ...


----------



## nulchking (1. September 2010)

Finde es affig diesen Vollpfosten zu unterstützen, warum nicht gleich eine neue NSDAP aufmachen? 
Anscheinend hat sich an dem Meinungsbild der deutschen nach dem 2.WK nichts geändert...


----------



## Terence Skill (1. September 2010)

Nun Sarrazin kann allein sicher nicht viel daran ändern. Diejenigen die regieren sind dagegen zu feige ein solches Problem überhaupt anzusprechen, geschweige denn etwas daran zu ändern...


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

Immer dieselbe Leier ...

Buhuuuuuhuhuhu, Ich-bin-ewig-schuld-und-das-nach-weit-mehr-als-60 Jahren gelabere geht mehr sowas von auf den Keks.


----------



## nulchking (1. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Immer dieselbe Leier ...
> 
> Buhuuuuuhuhuhu, Ich-bin-ewig-schuld-und-das-nach-weit-mehr-als-60 Jahren gelabere geht mehr sowas von auf den Keks.



Ich hab nie gesagt das wir ewig Schuld haben nur kann man die Vergangenheit nicht einfach außer acht lassen, und grade solche Aussagen  wie von Sarrazin gehen mir einfach nicht in den Kopf und dann noch Leute die solche neuen Rassentheorien unterstützen....


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Ich bin wie gesagt kein rechter, ich bin sogar in der Linken.

Aber dieses ewige schuldbewusste Gekrieche der Deutschen wenn jemand die Nazizeit erwähnt, geht auch mir auf den Sack.
Das ist ewig her, und ich hab damit nix zu tun gehabt.

Andere Länder bauen auch *******, da sagt keiner was.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (1. September 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Finde es affig diesen Vollpfosten zu unterstützen, warum nicht gleich eine neue NSDAP aufmachen?
> *Anscheinend hat sich an dem Meinungsbild der deutschen nach dem 2.WK nichts geändert*...


Du pauschalisierst genauso wie Sarrazin.


----------



## DragonTEC (1. September 2010)

Ich finde, hier werden einige Dinge in einen Topf geworfen, die so nicht zusammengehören und die dann auch die negative Meinung der Politik hervorruft..

Zum einen gibt es hier 2 verschiedene Aussagen:
1.1. Es gibt ein grundsätzliches Integrationsproblem von vielen Ausländern in Deutschland, vorallem bei Völkern aus dem Nahen Osten
1.2. Dies ist Schuld der Ausländer selbst und ihres genetisch minderwärtigen Materials. Sie sind quasi zu blöd dazu sich zu integrieren, weil sie Muslime sind.

Zum anderen schwingen hier verschiedene Aussagen mit:
2.1. Das Problem betrifft nur Immigranten aus dem Nahen Osten
2.2. Es werden Religion = Gesellschaft = Nationalität gleichgesetzt.. 'Muslime' wird als zum Sammelbegriff für alles "was da so aus dem Nahen Osten zu uns kommt"..

1.1. sorgt sicher die bei den meisten Menschen hier für den meisten Zuspruch. Ich habe selbst 3 Jahre in Mannheim gelebt (doppelt so hoher Ausländeranteil wie Berlin) und hab erlebt, dass man da in fast jedem Geschäft auf türkisch mind. genau so gut mit den Verkäufern reden kann wie auf deutsch und ich hab auch teilweise ein halbes Jahr lang kein deutsches Wort in einer Straßenbahn gehört (außer von Leuten mit denen ich unterwegs war).. Daher kann ich nachvollziehen warum Menschen diesen subjektiven Eindruck haben..

1.2. ist die Aussage, die meiner Meinung nach bei den meisten Politikern für die negative Stimmung sorgt, denn diese sind schlichtweg falsch und haben nun mal ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit der Nazi-Rassenideologie. Und auch wenn ich Herrn Sarrazin nicht als Nazi bezeichnen will so ist eine solche pauschale Vorverurteilung ganzer Volksgruppen einfach nur unfair, unberechtigt und verstößt gegen eine Menge von Grundrechten, an die sich nun mal alle halten sollten.. Besonders schlimm ist es dann, wenn solche Aussagen völlig faktenlos und aus der Luft gegriffen sind, nur um sich auf polemische Art und Weise zu Profilieren.

Der eigentliche Knackpunkt ist aber 2.1., weil dies nur subjektiv stimmt, objektiv aber totaler Blödsinn ist. Viele der Integrationsprobleme oder die von ihm kritisierte Integrationsweigerung resultieren daraus, dass einfach viele Menschen einer Bevölkerungsgruppe zusammen 'auf einem Haufen' in einem anderen Land wohnen. Wenn du mit vielen deines Gleichen zusammenwohnst, ist es völlig logisch, das hier eine Integration viel langsamer voranschreitet, da du nicht primär drauf angewiesen bist, sondern dich zB mit deinen Nachbarn in deiner Heimatsprache reden kannst. Dies sind in vielen Fällen in Deutschland Türken, Araber oder sonstige Völker aus dem nahen Osten. Aber auch in Deutschland ähnliche Phänomene bei Russen und anderen Nationalitäten und in anderen Ländern existieren die Probleme auch für Chinesen, Mexikaner, Afrikaner oder andere Völker.. Die Integrationsproblematik hat also vorallem was mit der Zahl und geografischen Verteilung der zu Integrierenden zu tun und kaum etwas mit ihrer eigentlichen Herkunft oder Nationalität.

Viele werden jetzt dagegenhalten, das grade Muslime nur ihre eigene Kultur pflegen und sich nicht um die deutsche Kultur kümmern und deshalb weiterhin mit Kopftüchern rumlaufen.. Ich glaube, dies ist nur eher ein Trugschluss / selektive Wahrnehmung, weil wir zum einen von den Medien durch die ganzen Terrorphantasien der Politiker drauf getrimmt sind, und zum anderen es einfach viel krasser zu sehen ist als bei einem Amerikaner, Chinesen oder Italiener.. Das die Kultur allerdings überhaupt nicht mit Integrationsmüdigkeit zusammenhängt will ich hiermit auch nicht sagen. Natürlich wird eine Integration verlangsamt, wenn man selbst stolz auf seine eigene Kultur ist, dies aber als einzigen Grund (neben der genetischen Unfähigkeit natürlich) anzuführen finde ich lächerlich..

Auch finde ich es sehr gefährlich hier einfach ganze Völkergruppen über die Religion zusammenzuwerfen und mit dem Finger auf sie zu zeigen, nur um scheinbar ein Feinbild zu erzeugen oder einen schuldigen zu finden, zumal das gleiche Feindbild ja momentan munter von Politikern (nicht nur Deutschen, siehe Indien und RIM) genutzt wird, um Überwachungsgesetze zu Rechtfertigen. Generell heißt es doch in letzter Zeit in den Medien immer Naher Osten = Muslime = Terroristen.. Dies ist in etwa so Sinnvoll wie zu behaupten Deutsche = Nazis..

Fakt ist doch folgendes: Ja, wir haben in Deutschland massive soziale und integrative Probleme, verursacht durch Fehlverhalten in der Politik der letzten Jahre und Jahrzente. Dies betrifft zum einen viele Ausländer, sodass hier subjektiv eine 'ausländische Unterschicht' entsteht, zum anderen aber auch viele Deutsche, was hier gern vergessen will.. Wer wissen will, was ich meine, kann gern mal zwichen 12:00 und 16:00 einen Privatsender einschalten.. Wir haben also nciht nur ein Integrationsproblem mit Ausländern, sondern mit einer ganzen Gesellschaftsschicht, die mit Arbeitslosigkeit, Perspektivlosigkeit und Zukunftsängsten kämpft. Wer hier denkt das Ganze ist die Schuld der Ausländer mit ihren minderwärtigen Genen, der macht es sich einfach zu einfach und vergisst einfahc viele Probleme: zwischen gesellschaftlichen Schichten, zwischen Ost und West, zwischen Jung und Alt usw usw..

Hierrüber sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Sachliche Diskusion geführt werden, und nicht über anderes. Die Gründe für Sarrazins Aussagen, subjektive Erfahrungen die jeder von uns sicher schon gemacht hat, der ein mal durch eine Großstadt gegangen ist, kann ich absolut verstehen, jedoch finde ich seine Schlussfolgerungen wahnsinnig polemisch und unreflektiert. Hört endlich auf die Leute nach Herkunft, Religion oder politischer Ansicht zu unterteilen sondern überlegt euch einfach mal, warum diese Leute die Probleme haben, die sie haben und wählt nicht den leichten Weg, sie wegen irgendetwas scheinbar offensichtlichem vorzuverurteilen.

Nur meine Meinung..

€: PS: Ich habe nicht abgestimmt, weil ich keine von beiden Möglichkeiten unterstützen kann.. Das leben ist nun mal nicht schwarz weiß..


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*@DragonTEC*
Dem kann man nur zustimmen - endlich mal eine differenzierende Meinung.

Und als positives Beispiel für eine erfolgreiche Integrationspolitik und Anlehnung an das schöne Mannheim:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWgZP37axNU&feature=related

... bitte mal ab ca. 2 Minuten aufmerksam zuhören ...


----------



## Super Grobi (1. September 2010)

Hart aber fair nun auf ARD zum Thema

SG


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

@serafen: Du beziehst dein "wissen" wohl ausschliesslich aus RTL abendsendungen wa?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Leute..

1. Einfach mal das Fernsehen komplett abschaffen um die mediale Beeinflussung auszuschließen.
Nach kurzer Zeit, wenn noch etwas Intellekt nicht zerstört wurde, werdet ihr es nicht vermissen und angewidert abschalten wenn ihr mal ne Stichprobe macht in RTL oder sonstige Fernsehsender.
Es läuft wirklich nur noch Schrott.
Mich wundert daher die Meinung, die hier viele haben über Hartz4 Empfänger oder Ausländer echt nicht mehr.
Echt schlimm.

2. Mal über eure Menschenbild nachdenken und wie ihr anderen Menschen gegenüber tretet und wie ihr vorschnell in Vorurteile abgleitet, nur weil eine Frau einen Turban oder Kopftuch oder so trägt.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es echt soviele gibt, die tatsächlich so dumm sind und andere Menschen direkt pauschal nach ihrem Äußeren verurteilt.
Man kann lernen, diese Vorurteile zu bemerken und sie gezielt zu unterdrücken in sich, und einfach offener mit Menschen umgehen.
Dazu muss man aber die dauernde Berieselung abschalten, die eben meist durchs Fernsehen geschieht.

Wer andere Menschen wegen lächerlichen äußerlichen unterscheidungen feindselig begegnet, hat in erster Linie mit sich selber und seiner Haltung anderen Menschen gegenüber echte Probleme!
Ich bin der Meinung, wer auf so ein Niveau abgleitet und auf so billige Vorurteile anspringt , hat wirklich nicht genügend Intelligenz, Reife und Charakter über so Sachen zu stehen und sich drüber hinweg zu setzen!
Eigentlich tut ihr mir nur leid..

Aber es erklärt die PISA Ergebnisse auch irgendwie..


----------



## TheRammbock (1. September 2010)

Willst du mir nun erzählen, ich solle toleranter werden?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Wieso toleranter?
Sie einfach mal über deine von Vorurteilen getrübten Ansichten hinweg, mit der du eine ganze Gruppe abstempelst als Problem oder minderwerig.

Die meisten sind ganz normale Leute die auch nur in Ruhe leben wollen.
Und ihr tut so, als ob die alle kriminell und ungebildet und gemeingefährlich wären..


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2010)

Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst . 
Aber lass uns doch bei einem Thread zu dieser "speziellen Problematik" bleiben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. September 2010)

@DragonTEC:

ein hervorragender Post! Eine sehr gute, differenzierte Sicht auf das Thema!



> Willst du mir nun erzählen, ich solle toleranter werden?



Mehr Toleranz wäre schonmal ein guter Weg zur besseren Integration und würde viele Probleme verringern.
Andere Menschen aufgrund äußerlicher Unterschiede vorzuverurteilen ist engstirnig und nur der einfachste Weg. 

Frei nach Yoda: "Hass ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite"


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*@CPU-GPU*
... wegen dem Beitrag von YouTube? Da muss ich ich leider enttäuschen, RTL ist nicht mal in meiner Senderliste gespeichert ... wenn ich Werbung an Werbung sehen will, suche ich gezielt nach Werbespots 

Mir reichen die althergebrachten (Tages-)Zeitungen vollumfänglich


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> 
> Ich habe mich gerade eben ausfühlich belesen, was diesen Herren ageht (sonst meide ich die Maistream-Medien) und ich finde klasse, das ein etablieter ENDLICH mal den Mund aufmacht und die Wahrheit kund tut. Hätte wir mehr von seinem Schlag, wären wir schon Kilometer weiter!



Da kann ich mich auf jeden falll anschliessen.Es wäre wirklich schön,wenn es mehrere solcher Leute gibt,die kein Blatt vorm Mund nehmen und sagen was Sache ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Wieso toleranter?
> Sie einfach mal über deine von Vorurteilen getrübten Ansichten hinweg, mit der du eine ganze Gruppe abstempelst als Problem oder minderwerig.
> 
> Die meisten sind ganz normale Leute die auch nur in Ruhe leben wollen.
> Und ihr tut so, als ob die alle kriminell und ungebildet und gemeingefährlich wären..



Hast wohl vergessen was unsere Jugendrichterin aus Neuköln offen gelegt hat...70% der Straftaten von Jugendlichen aus Berlin kommt von assis mit Migrationshintergrund! Leider hat diese wunderbare Frau sich ja mittlerweile das Leben genommen...kein Wunder wenn man in Angst leben muss.

Ich lade euch alle mal nach Berlin ein nach einer Woche wird jeder von euch Zeuge von mindestens 2 Straftaten...die von Ausländern verübt werden. Vor allem von unseren Moslems.

Ne Menge Leute von euch die hier quatschen leben irgendwo im Osten oder ner kleinen Stadt dort wo es keiner sieht was hier so abgeht. Ich sage nur kein Wunder das man solch ein Hass gegen andere Aufbauen kann, auch wenn ich mich nicht wirklich dazuzähle denn ich bin mit Migranten aller Art aufgewachsen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. September 2010)

[x] Nein, er erzählt Blödsinn! 

Einerseits erzählt und schreibt er nicht nur sinngemäßen Blödsinn, sondern sowohl fachlich (vom Standpunkt der Genetik) als auch statistisch (von seinen Auswertungen her) unfundierten und falsch ausgelegten Humbug.

Zum anderen bedient er Ressentiments und äußert offen rassistische Grundsätze, die er mit seinem aus falsch verstandenen Statistiken und Fakten zusammengesetzten Weltbild zu belegen versucht.

Keine Ahnung, wie man seinen Thesen zustimmen kann, wenn man nur mal mehr als 5 Minuten darüber nachdenkt und darauf bauende Quellen und Schlüsse untersucht. 

In dem Zusammenhang verweise ich mal auf den Spiegelfechter nebst nachfolgender qualifizierter Diskussion.


Wer wissen möchte, warum ich dem S. Rassismus anhänge, sollte sich Folgendes mal ausführlich(!) zu Gemüte führen:
Rassismus ? Wikipedia

_Edit: Und ich vergaß in meinem letzten Absatz: ... und daran seine eigene Wahrnehmung der Zusammenhänge überprüfen._


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hast wohl vergessen was unsere Jugendrichterin aus Neuköln offen gelegt hat...70% der Straftaten von Jugendlichen aus Berlin kommt von assis mit Migrationshintergrund!...


Mein bester Freund seit Kindertagen ist Dipl. Pädagoge und tätig als Erzieher und Vorstandsmitglied in einer großen KiTa in Berlin, in der auch es Schulkindergruppen 
bis zum Alter von 16 Jahren gibt, die Nachmittags dort auflaufen. 
Dessen Aussagen decken sich mit Deinen. Ebenso die Schilderungen eines meiner Cousins, der erst kürzlich aus Duisburg- Marxloh weggezogen ist, 
obwohl er da 15 Jahre gewohnt hat. 
Auch die Erfahrungen meiner Nachbarin, einer 27 jährigen Hauptschullehrerin in unserer 106.000 Einwohnerstadt gehen in die selbe Richtung.


----------



## DOTL (2. September 2010)

Jungs, ich denke hier wird es mal Zeit einzuschreiten.

Wir verfolgen das Wirtschafts- Politik- Forum seit einer Weile sehr intensiv, damit natürlich auch diesen Thread.
Allerdings verwundert es zu sehen, wie wenig sich Leute über ihre Aussagen Gedanken machen. Manche der hier genannten Aussagen grenzen nicht nur an Rassismus, sie überschreiten diese Grenze auch. Zwar haben wir bereits die ärgsten Kommentare herausgenommen, doch müsste man diese Regelung noch strenger vollziehen. Aber dadurch würde man das Sympthom selbst nicht bekämpfen, sondern müsste stattdessen morgen nochmals von vorne anfangen.
Hier sollten sich daher wirklich so einige Gedanken machen, ob sie diese Aussagen in dieser Weise tätigen wollen und auch ob es wirklich notwendig ist, dies in einem solchen hardwarelastigen Forum zu machen.

Darüber hinaus lassen fast alle der hier genannten Kommentare darauf schließen, dass sich offenbar die wenigsten wirklich Gedanken zum Thema gemacht haben. Ferner scheint es so, als haben hier nur die wenigsten die originalen Passagen gelesen, sondern beziehen stattdessen ihr Wissen aus irgendwelchen Sekundärquellen. 
Ohne eine Wertung zu Sarrazins-Thesen abzugeben, so sollte doch jeder der dem Grundbegriff einer Diskussion zustimmen möchte verstehen, dass es wichtig ist, bei einer Diskussion objektiv zu bleiben. Zu dieser Objektivität gehört auch, sich mit dem Thema selbstständig und neutral vertraut zu machen. Dazu gehört aber gewiss nicht, hier irgendwelche an Rassismus grenzenden Ausdrücke zur Geltung zu bringen.
Wiederum kann man als Außenstehender den Eindruck erhalten, als habe es man hier mit der schieren Unreife von Jugendlichen zu tun. Nicht anders kann man so manche der hier getätigten Aussagen deuten. Sicherlich sind nicht alle so, doch für sehr viele der hier Stehenden gilt das womöglich.
Auch werfen hier manche mit Ausdrücken um sich, als wären es völlig normale Begriffe - vergessen aber, dass sie damit eine Haltung, teils sogar eine sehr extreme - ausdrücken, die sicherlich nicht mehr objektiv sein kann.

Wenn man das Medienecho differenziert betrachtet, dann müsste einem rationalen Menschen doch auffallen, dass dieses Thema zu sensibel und zu komplex ist, um hier eine Schwarz-Weiß-Malerei ansetzen zu können. Doch exakt das haben hier fast alle Schreiberlinge nicht erkannt. Insofern kommt man als Außenstehender zu dem Schluss, dass es offenkundig nicht zielführend sein kann, wenn ein Thema in dieser Art hier diskutiert wird. Deshalb wird diese Diskussion auch an dieser Stelle beendet.


----------

